# Real or fake ap2 710 irons



## Kzrip (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok I didn’t know they made fake golf clubs after looking over fakes and not fakes I have some concerns but I am not positive that these are fake. I just bought these.... I have seen some variation of real 710s.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

@Kzrip I'm no expert but i found this elsewhere. Some things to look at





AP2 710 real or fake?


I just got some Titleist AP2 710’s used I was wondering if they are legit or fakes




forums.golfwrx.com


----------

